# GTX 1060 oder RX480?



## Typhalt (17. April 2017)

Servus, melde mich noch mal mit einer Frage an euch. Habe ne Zeitlang die GTX 1060 gehabt, musste aber wegen Meiner Katze verkauft werden  So nun hat sich alles wieder geregelt und ich möchte mir nun ne neue Grafikkarte zulegen. Maximal 280€ 

zur Auswahl stehen folgende Karten: GTX 160: https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...X-OC-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_1114008.html
und die RX 480:  https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...x-OC-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_1115774.html

Also von der Optik her ist die RX klar der favorit. Wenn man nach Benchmarks geht, ist die GTX ja in den meisten Games besser, allerdings die RX bei DX12 spielen oft ein bisschen besser. Welche Karte sollte ich holen? Ist die RX vielleicht eher "Zukunftssicherer"?  PS, ich spiele nur auf FillHD und habe an mehr einfach kein interesse  


Danke schon mal 




EDIT: Ich würde wenn, die gleiche ASUS bei der GTX nehmen, wie ich es bei RX machen würde


----------



## hibana (17. April 2017)

Auf Rx 580 warten kommen morgen


----------



## Typhalt (17. April 2017)

Oh, wenn die Morgen schon kommen, kann mna ja erst mal warten. Wobei die wahrscheinlich etwas teurer sein werden


----------



## hibana (17. April 2017)

Die 580 8gb version soll 269 Euro kosten. das problem beim 1060 iger ist nur 6gb.....

warte auch auf die 580


----------



## Typhalt (18. April 2017)

Habe jetzt gewartet, also vom Produktdatenblatt sind es exakt die selben, außer dass die RX580 mehr strom frisst?


----------



## hibana (18. April 2017)

Stimmt so nicht ganz braucht bei Idle weniger usw bei Bedarf dafür mehr also alles relativ .  sonst nimmst halt die 480


----------



## Herbboy (18. April 2017)

Ein Datenblatt kannst du da nicht als Maßstab nehmen, denn der Chip wurde ja leicht modifiziert. Es ist also nicht unbedingt so, dass bei gleichem Takt die Leistung auch gleich ist, sondern es kann sein, dass die 580 bei gleichem Takt etwas schneller als die 480 ist. 

Welche beiden Modelle hast du denn verglichen?


----------



## Typhalt (18. April 2017)

Also wenn es im prinzip die selben sind, kann ich auch die Asus Radeon RX 480 Strix OC statt Asus Radeon RX 580 Strix OC nehmen, da die ganze 50€ billiger ist, aber im endeffekt die selbe ^^ Und ich bekomme scheinbar noch zwei Spiele zu der alten Karte dazu ^^


----------



## Typhalt (18. April 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ein Datenblatt kannst du da nicht als Maßstab nehmen, denn der Chip wurde ja leicht modifiziert. Es ist also nicht unbedingt so, dass bei gleichem Takt die Leistung auch gleich ist, sondern es kann sein, dass die 580 bei gleichem Takt etwas schneller als die 480 ist.
> 
> Welche beiden Modelle hast du denn verglichen?




Achso, ok. Das wusste ich nicht. Ich habe die Asus Radeon RX 480 Strix OC und die Asus Radeon RX 580 Strix OC verglichen, weil ich eine der beiden gerne Kaufen möchte


----------



## hibana (18. April 2017)

Also ich nehme die 580  warte aber noch weil dr Preis bei mindfactory bereits gesunken ist innerhalb 6 stunden . Release Tag Preis nee danke^^

Bei Case gibts die 580 um 250.-


----------



## hibana (18. April 2017)

Typhalt schrieb:


> Also wenn es im prinzip die selben sind, kann ich auch die Asus Radeon RX 480 Strix OC statt Asus Radeon RX 580 Strix OC nehmen, da die ganze 50€ billiger ist, aber im endeffekt die selbe ^^ Und ich bekomme scheinbar noch zwei Spiele zu der alten Karte dazu ^^



Wo wo????


----------



## Typhalt (18. April 2017)

hibana schrieb:


> Wo wo????



Mindfactory. Wenn ich es richtig sehe Doom und Prey 

EDIT: Ja ich warte jetzt auch noch ein-zwei Tage. Denke dass da auch noch was geht. eben waren einige auch bei 260€ sind aber eben auf einen schlag gestiegen, wo die Webseite umgestellt wurde


----------



## hibana (18. April 2017)

Alle beide glaube ich nicht.Doom okay bekommt man schon relativ billig, Prey hingegen das wäre schon ein gutes schnäppchen


----------



## Herbboy (18. April 2017)

Also, die RX 580 OC-Version hat etwas mehr Takt, aber 50€ mehr ist die vermutlich nicht wert, da selbst sagen wir mal 10% mehr Leistung durch das Chip-Refresh + 5% durch den Takt dann nicht genug wären, um 19% mehr Preis zu rechtfertigen. 

Die Frage ist halt, ob die RX 580er nicht allgemein in ein paar Tagen dann auch nur noch 260-270€ kosten, DANN wäre es wiederum okay - außer die RX 480 kostet DANN nur noch 220€      Aber es kommt ja Prey noch dazu, das ist dann natürlich vlt ne Sache, die den Griff zur 480 eindeutig besiegelt, falls du das Game brauchen kannst. Verkaufen ist schwer, da da Nvidia inzwischen wohl über die Treiber auch eine gewisse Bindung beim Aktivieren des Codes herstellt.


Und zum Strombedarf muss man abwarten, was die Tests sagen. Die TDP ist NICHT der Stromverbrauch.


----------



## Typhalt (18. April 2017)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, die RX 580 OC-Version hat etwas mehr Takt, aber 50€ mehr ist die vermutlich nicht wert, da selbst sagen wir mal 10% mehr Leistung durch das Chip-Refresh + 5% durch den Takt dann nicht genug wären, um 19% mehr Preis zu rechtfertigen.
> 
> Die Frage ist halt, ob die RX 580er nicht allgemein in ein paar Tagen dann auch nur noch 260-270€ kosten, DANN wäre es wiederum okay - außer die RX 480 kostet DANN nur noch 220€      Aber es kommt ja Prey noch dazu, das ist dann natürlich vlt ne Sache, die den Griff zur 480 eindeutig besiegelt.
> 
> ...




Also vermutest du, dass der Preis für die Karten noch ein Stück sinken werden und ich zumindest mal noch ein paar Tage abwarten sollte? Ich hab halt angst, dass der Preis generell in die andere Richtung geht  

Und ok, also ein tick besser, aber diesen Aufpreis nicht wert. Danke erst mal  Und was den Stromverbrauch angeht, da weiß ich, dass der und TDP nicht das selbe sind, aber wenn die höher als bei den anderen Karten ist, dann gehen bei mir die Alarmglocken an. bin noch immer von der R) 290 geschädigt


----------



## hibana (18. April 2017)

Also bei mir steht nur das Doom dabei ist aber da kosten keys ja auch nichts mehr  wsnl ne methode um die letzte 480 iger loszuwerden mit Prey hätte ich zugegriffen.


----------



## Typhalt (18. April 2017)

hibana schrieb:


> Also bei mir steht nur das Doom dabei ist aber da kosten keys ja auch nichts mehr  wsnl ne methode um die letzte 480 iger loszuwerden mit Prey hätte ich zugegriffen.



PAHA, die haben das Prey eben raus genommen. vor einer halben Stunde war es noch da  Die Schw...ne lesen doch mit und wollen mir gleich die RX 580 aufdrücken


----------



## hibana (18. April 2017)

Wtf mindfactory neeeeein^^ hab e vor kurzem 650 Euro dagelassen


----------



## Typhalt (19. April 2017)

Ich hätte da noch mal eine generelle Frage. Machen 8GB RAM eigentlich bei der RX 480 oder 580 sinn? Sind die überhaupt stark genug um die 8GB zu nutzen?


----------



## hibana (19. April 2017)

Kommt auf die Spiele drauf an mehr ist aber immer besser sonst könnte man ja auch Problemlos die mit 4gb nehmen, siehe Benchmarks 4gb vs 8gb.


----------



## hibana (19. April 2017)

Typhalt schrieb:


> Ich hätte da noch mal eine generelle Frage. Machen 8GB RAM eigentlich bei der RX 480 oder 580 sinn? Sind die überhaupt stark genug um die 8GB zu nutzen?


Also ich hab mir die Asus strix bestellt  sind wirklich 2 spiele dabei  einmla von AMD und einmal von ASUS.


----------



## Typhalt (19. April 2017)

Die 480iger oder 580iger? Aber danke für die Info, dann werde ich mal bestellen, bevor es rum ist


----------



## hibana (19. April 2017)

480 iger beeil dich es waren 2 modelle eine um 254 euro die war die meine und anscheinend die letzte das asus model um 265ist noch da und das ist eventuell auch einer der letzten .....


----------



## hibana (19. April 2017)

Typhalt schrieb:


> Die 480iger oder 580iger? Aber danke für die Info, dann werde ich mal bestellen, bevor es rum ist



https://www.mindfactory.de/product_...ming-Aktiv-PCIe-3-0-x16--Retail-_1124315.html

Siehst e prey gibst dann bei prey ein und für doom scrollst ein wenig runter


----------



## hibana (19. April 2017)

Bkeomm die Krise jtzt haben die mir geschrieben das die doch nicht mehr lagernd ist !!! Aber als lagernd kennzeichenn wtf


----------

